# Add 2 Time Columns Together



## Shelby21 (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey guys,

This seems like it should be super easy to figure out, but I cannot find a formula on how to add two time columns together.

I would like to add the time span and the time span milliseconds together in the total time column.


Time SpanTime Span MillisecondTotal Time (E + F)0:00:01.000​300​0:00:01.000​300​0:00:01.000​200​0:00:01.000​300​0:00:01.000​200​0:00:01.000​301​0:00:01.000​199​0:00:01.000​200​0:00:01.000​100​


----------



## Dave Patton (Dec 16, 2022)

*What are the expected results?*
N.B. Your example is in Text format. Please use the forum's tool XL2BB to post extract's of your data.

Custom Format  hh:mm:ss.000

Time.xlsmABCD1Time SpanTime Span MillisecondSecondsCustom Format200:00:013001.30000:00:01.300300:00:013001.30000:00:01.300400:00:012001.20000:00:01.200500:00:013001.30000:00:01.300600:00:012001.20000:00:01.200700:00:013011.30100:00:01.301800:00:011991.19900:00:01.199900:00:012001.20000:00:01.2001000:00:011001.10000:00:01.1001110cCell FormulasRangeFormulaC2:C10C2=A2*86400+B2/1000D2:D10D2=A2+B2/86400000


----------



## Shelby21 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for your response. Do you mind explaining where you came up with 86400 for column C and 86400000 for column D?


----------



## Dave Patton (Dec 17, 2022)

Time.xlsmJK2seconds in a day864003Millisecond0.0014Milliseconds per day8640000010cCell FormulasRangeFormulaK2K2=24*60*60K3K3=1/1000K4K4=K2/K3

Time.xlsmABCD1Time SpanTime Span MillisecondSecondsCustom Format200:00:013001.30000:00:01.30010cCell FormulasRangeFormulaC2C2=A2*24*60*60+B2/1000D2D2=A2+B2/(24*60*60*1000)


----------



## Shelby21 (Dec 18, 2022)

Brilliant! I never would have thought of that. Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Dave Patton (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

